#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-03
<smartboyhw> Oh where's jhodapp? I want to ask for the new weekly update
<smartboyhw> Hi Saviq
<Saviq> morning
<smartboyhw> Morning. Where's the weekly update from jhodapp?:)
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  Hello there just wondering if you where able to find anytime this weekend to play with the scope ?
<bobweaver> thanks
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I didn't, but I will have time today
<bobweaver> sweet thanks tgm4883  I am right here if you need tester. though I am not much help with python as you know
<bobweaver> thanks again tgm4883
<tgm4883> yep
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-04
<tgm4883> jhodapp, is there developer documentation on the preview stuff anywhere?
<tgm4883> I'm looking at what you did with Unity.MoviePreview.new and wondering if there is anything else it will take
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: Where's the weekly update?
<jhodapp> tgm4883, not yet, *should* be releasing with the Ubuntu release
<tgm4883> or other stuff
<tgm4883> ok
<jhodapp> tgm4883, what do you mean by "anything else it will take"?
<jhodapp> you mean properties?
<tgm4883> preview = Unity.MoviePreview.new(title, subtitle, desc, thumbnail_icon)
<tgm4883> so more than just that (title, subtitle, etc)
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: Where's the weekly update?
<tgm4883> I'm guessing not, as I see you've added things like duration to subtitle and such
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, in the works
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, I'd guess holiday+EST = later today
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: OK I'll wait
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, had the day off yesterday and getting settled in for the work day for today...so...soon :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<tgm4883> jhodapp, or also, if there were other preview types
<tgm4883> rather than the two pane approach
<jhodapp_> New Ubuntu TV weekly update is out: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/09/04/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update-9/
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-05
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ping
<bobweaver> pong
<bobweaver> tgm4883,
<tgm4883> bobweaver, how much have you looked at previews?
<bobweaver> A alright amount
<tgm4883> Is there a way to put a longer button on the preview pane?
<bobweaver> I mean nothing special learning more and more about it each day
<tgm4883> so instead of the short play button, one that goes all the way across?
<bobweaver> the button is nux
<bobweaver> and yes
<bobweaver> you can make your own preview
<bobweaver> and call it via meta in C++ under dash/previews
<bobweaver> so there is two options the 2nd I would guess would be the route
<bobweaver> It is calling "action button" you could make a new one
<bobweaver>  action_buttons_.clear();
<bobweaver>       nux::Layout* actions_layout = BuildGridActionsLayout(preview_model_->GetActions(), action_buttons_);
<bobweaver>       actions_layout->SetLeftAndRightPadding(0, style.GetDetailsRightMargin());
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I don't want to make new buttons. Just wondering if there are multiple buttons already defined
<bobweaver> that is line 323 too 234 of MoviePreivews.cpp
<tgm4883> bobweaver, This is what I've been working on  https://plus.google.com/u/0/106897287303034019719/posts/aJN4PE2TNsK
<bobweaver> then no
<bobweaver> Oh I see now
<bobweaver> Pushy push push push ?
<bobweaver> v.cool
<tgm4883> It's pretty rough. And super slow in my setup
<tgm4883> let me push it
<tgm4883> I've found I can add a second button next to play, and I suppose that could work
<tgm4883> but I'd like to be able to just make a single list of buttons
<bobweaver> thanks I will look at it and maybe look at the button
<bobweaver> maybe there is another one ? but I am not seeing it I am sure that there is a way but I would love to look at the python
<bobweaver> of your stuff thanks
<tgm4883> yea hopefully there is another (or just a way to say span across pane)
<bobweaver> Yeah
<tgm4883> I'll bug jhodapp when he's back on the clock too. I don't like to bug people when they aren't working
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> let me know when that branch is up
<tgm4883> it's pushed
<tgm4883> rev 25
<bobweaver> k
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  cool stuff
<tgm4883> bobweaver, thanks
<tgm4883> I'm working on TV shows now
<bobweaver> I have to hack the api and daemon again thou
<tgm4883> Why?
<bobweaver> that is sweet
<tgm4883> this should work in 12.10
<bobweaver> Port thing again
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I gotta run, but this may help http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1186738/
<bobweaver> Sweet thanks agin
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  it is faster way way way faster
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: PING
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: Thanks for the weekly update
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, np
<smartboyhw> :)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I talked with david calle and it looks like there aren't buttons that span the pane yet, but the design team has been asking for those so hopefully we'll get those soon
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  yeah that is also what I see
<bobweaver> I hate all this hard coded crap
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: I think you won't see me in #ubuntuforums starting from tmr
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  I am sorry what ? I just  woke up
<smartboyhw> I think I'm going to be banned there
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  the scope is like 20 x faster then the old one
<bobweaver> I am gettting back myth tv stuff faster then video-remote.scope
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  ^^
<tgm4883> bobweaver, awesome
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you get tv done last night ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that is good news, it's pretty slow on my test system, although it's a netbook over wireless
<tgm4883> I'd imagine that the more stuff you have in your backend, the slower the lookup goes every 60 seconds
<tgm4883> it's kinda done, but not
<tgm4883> it works, but it's similar to the way movies are done, just with different info
<tgm4883> I'm planning on attempting different buttons for each episode
<bobweaver> I am over wireless also and not on primary backend. but I( say that it is at least 15 X faster then .24
<tgm4883> cool
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you got the stars to work
<bobweaver> how did you do that ?
<tgm4883> yep, although they are kinda funky
<tgm4883> you can't do partial stars
<bobweaver> I see that
<tgm4883> and it takes a value between 0 and 1
<bobweaver> but you know that all the other stars do not work
<bobweaver> so it is all or nothing ?
<tgm4883> no, .4 shows 2 stars
<tgm4883> .6 shows 3
<bobweaver> ahhh
<tgm4883> it rounds down, so .5 shows 2 stars as well
<bobweaver> you should fix all the other lens stars there broken
<tgm4883> lol
<bobweaver> on previewes (and you should do what ever you like )
<bobweaver> brb
<bobweaver> have to make some coffee
<cob-olp2> what does "(20:41:07) frigg: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to cob-olp2) from frigg" mean?
<popey> cob-olp, its a freenode bot checking what client you have
<bobweaver> So I got a side job for a couple of days working for Barry Manilow
<bobweaver> rodie work
<bobweaver> This is going to be horrible lol
<tgm4883> jhodapp, looking at the previews in the music lens, is it possible to do something similar in the videos lens?
<tgm4883> http://www.dagorret.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/music-player-preview-in-unity.jpg
<jhodapp> tgm4883, sort of, but you'd need to use the MusicPreview instead of the current one
<tgm4883> So instead of Unity.MoviePreview.new it would be Unity.MusicPreview.new?
<jhodapp> yes
<tgm4883> What is the downside of doing that?
<tgm4883> I mean, I assume there is a reason for having separate movie and music ones
<jhodapp> yes, so they have a specific look/feel
<jhodapp> and can do specific things that are different from each other
<tgm4883> yea that makes sense, but I can still control what happens when one of those is clicked right? it's not going to try and open a video in rhythmbox right?
<jhodapp> correct
<tgm4883> cool
<jhodapp> there's a callback signal that you register
<jhodapp> on_preview_uri is what it's called in the remote video scope
<tgm4883> sounds good
<tgm4883> one more question
<tgm4883> I haven't tested it yet, but a button in a preview should be able to open another preview right?
<tgm4883> then does escaping out of that go to the previous preview or back to the dash?
<jhodapp> in theory that's how it should work, never tried that
<tgm4883> Looking at the code, it looks like it should work, I just haven't tested it yet
<tgm4883> will probably try that tonight
<jhodapp> ok, if you give it a try let me know what you find...that's an interesting case
<tgm4883> yep, but I think an important one
<tgm4883> also, are ratings changing?
<jhodapp> changing how?
<tgm4883> I noticed you had it disabled in the remote scope
<jhodapp> oh no, it's just that the API to get the details data from Amazon through our servers doesn't support ratings yet
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> how about getting half star increments?
<jhodapp> haven't tried that
<tgm4883> it doesn't work
<jhodapp> then it's not supported :)
<jhodapp> but it may chance
<tgm4883> right, planned?
<jhodapp> previews will be improved even more for 13.04
<jhodapp> change
<tgm4883> cool deal, I'll let you know how nested previews and backing out work
<tgm4883> thanks jhodapp
<jhodapp> that's awesome, you're welcome!
<jhodapp> ...
<jhodapp> if you ask me some of these advanced questions in the morning, I can ask other people who created this stuff
<jhodapp> they'll know more answers
<tgm4883> will do
<bobweaver> hey you g{uys,irls} if you see smartboyhw could you tell him that I am looking for him I was just reading the log from above and not sure if he is going to try and do something tomorrow  as he stated here
<bobweaver> <smartboyhw> bobweaver: I think you won't see me in #ubuntuforums starting from tmr
<bobweaver> <bobweaver> smartboyhw,  I am sorry what ? I just  woke up <smartboyhw> I think I'm going to be banned there
<bobweaver> thanks he is a young kid so ...
<tgm4883> bobweaver, do you know his UF nick?
<bobweaver> I think that it is the same
<bobweaver> not sure what is going on but I would like to talk to the kid before anything gets OOC
<bobweaver> I was still half awake when all them messages where going on
<tgm4883> there are 7 different smartboy's on UF
<bobweaver> Wow
<bobweaver> maybe he is troll ?
<tgm4883> no, some of these accounts are pretty old
<bobweaver> did you try "smartboyhw"
<tgm4883> that is one of them
<tgm4883> he only has one post it seems
<tgm4883> ironically? in my forum
<bobweaver> link ?
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=87529871
<tgm4883> that includes threads he's commented on
<bobweaver> killed me because I am not mod
<bobweaver> at any rate infractions ?
<bobweaver> any reason that you can see why he would be mad ?
<tgm4883> IDK
<tgm4883> I'm just a mod of a sub-forum, so I don't get to see any infractions
<bobweaver> cool well if you see him ... Let him know that I am looking for him and also that he is alright
<bobweaver> I mean the kid is young or so he says that he is
<bobweaver> I am going to be watching the forums and the channel for the forums like a hawk
<bobweaver> but I know that I have gotten frustrated before and people have clamed(cough cough jono ) me down so I would like to do the same
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  is this something that I should report to #ubuntu-irc ? or would you do it if you where in my shoes ? sorry to bother you
<tgm4883> IDK what you would be reporting
<bobweaver> just that he said that he was going to get banned
<tgm4883> yea, but for what?
<tgm4883> maybe he is just overreacting
<bobweaver> That makes me think that he/she/whatever is up to no good
<bobweaver> that is the thing that I am thinking about (for what )
<bobweaver> could be thanks tgm4883
<bobweaver> "a toolchain is just the compiler"  << No that is not quite what a toolchain is I think that it is time to look in the mirror
<bobweaver> you might see a chain of tools
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> wrong channel sorry
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-06
<tgm4883> jhodapp, so testing this nested previews isn't working. Do you have documentation on what different actions are available for Unity.PreviewAction.new
<tgm4883> I see "play" and "show-in-folder"
<greyback> morning
<popey> hello greyback
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: I bumped into this and I thought bobweaver will like it:) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-tv-involvement
<tgm4883> well at least I updated that :)
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: LOL
<tgm4883> jhodapp, so testing this nested previews isn't working. Do you have documentation on what different actions are available for Unity.PreviewAction.new I see other scopes use "play" and "show-in-folder"
<jhodapp> tgm4883, let me check
<tgm4883> everything i've tried the buttons close the preview
<tgm4883> I'm hoping one of them is "open-preview"
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-08
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  ping
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-09
<zib_> Hi everyone!
